# draft



## jdavisgt (Mar 31, 2004)

Emeka Okafor is going to be the number 1 draft pick for 2004-2005 nba season. Im not saying hes the best player in college right now, because i think that chris duhon is better than Okafor. Orlando has the first pick and they need a big man down low to help Hill. Okafor is one of the best PF in ncaa basketball and he will go far in the nba next season. Duhon should be close to Okafor since the bulls have next pick. The bulls need a quick all-around PG who can shoot and drive to the basket.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Defintely*

Defintely agree here. Duhon could sprinkle his holy man water on the Chicago team to rid them of the Ghost of MJ.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Duhon should be close to Okafor since the bulls have next pick. The bulls need a quick all-around PG who can shoot and drive to the basket.


you're saying DUHON? is a lottery pick?!?! :laugh:

he's good but not that good.:laugh:


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Please, the students at GT when I was there were intelligent, you're killing us now!


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Georgia Tech's being absolutely humiliated everytime this guy posts.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Why would the bulls need him? they have kirk hinrich who is ALOT better than Duhon, their other guard is Jamal Crawford and they have Jay Williams who if he can somehow come back he could be good. I don't know if Duhon is even going to get drafted.


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

> Why would the bulls need him? they have kirk hinrich who is ALOT better than Duhon, their other guard is Jamal Crawford and they have Jay Williams who if he can somehow come back he could be good. I don't know if Duhon is even going to get drafted.



Actually Chicago bought out Jay Williams contract, so if he ever makes it back he will be a free agent.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they bought him out so they could have room to sign other players, but the bulls are still paying him and he still works for them, and when hes okay he'll re sign with them. Somethinnnnng like that


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Duhon wont even be a first round pick most likely.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> Duhon wont even be a first round pick most likely.


First or second*


----------



## anonymous expert (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't see Duhon as a great pro prospect. He won't get drafted 1st round and won't make it in the NBA


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

who is this guy? duhon will be lucky to stick in the league. hes like a carbon copy of mateen cleaves and guess where cleaves is now! rotten at the end of the bench for teh cavs on like a ten day contract cuz mcinnis got hurt! no way duhon is a lotto pick unless he gets john paxton high the day of the draft


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdavisgt</b>!
> Im not saying hes the best player in college right now, because i think that chris duhon is better than Okafor.



:wait: :krazy: :laugh: :mrt: :rofl: :rotf:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdavisgt</b>!
> Emeka Okafor is going to be the number 1 draft pick for 2004-2005 nba season. Im not saying hes the best player in college right now, because i think that chris duhon is better than Okafor. Orlando has the first pick and they need a big man down low to help Hill. Okafor is one of the best PF in ncaa basketball and he will go far in the nba next season. Duhon should be close to Okafor since the bulls have next pick. The bulls need a quick all-around PG who can shoot and drive to the basket.


While I don't agree with Duhon being better than Okafor. I do believe he will be a solid pro, I see him coming in and doing what Jamaal Tinsley did, which was run a team after only a short period in the NBA. Duhon should slip into the 1st round, if not he should be the 1st pick of the 2nd round.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

he'll probally be a second, but yall dont need to make fun of the kid so much because he says something invalid. bryan bailey i dont know what your laughing at either i remeber your first posts here and they were a whole lot goofier than his


----------



## the answer (Apr 16, 2004)

Okafor will be the 1st pick followed by Dwight Howard who is compared to Kevin Garnett. Chris Duhon will likely be in the 2nd round.


I've been looking through alot of Mock Drafts online and every single one of them has Luke Jackson being a late 1st round/early 2nd round pick. That's ****ing unbelievable to me.

Luke Jackson should be a top 10 pick in the draft. Mother ****er is 6'7. shoots 44% from beyond the arc and led his team in scoring, assists and rebounding. He's certainly the top Small Forward in the draft.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>the answer</b>!
> Okafor will be the 1st pick followed by Dwight Howard who is compared to Kevin Garnett. Chris Duhon will likely be in the 2nd round.
> 
> 
> ...



Only problem with Luke is that he's Wally Sczerbiak, only with even less athleticism. Luke will be picked based on what team he fits well with, because Wally is better and he is not even much of an impact player. I'd expect mid to late first, especially because of all the high schoolers. What GM wants to be the guy who took Jim Jackson over the next Garnett or McGrady?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

or the next Sundov or Leon Smith


----------

